# Ferret kits! :)



## ambah (Nov 15, 2009)

3 days old and the cutest little things ever! 


 

 

 

 

Enjoy


----------



## Herpgirl (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi

So cute! I have always wanted a ferret, plus it could kill our wild rat problem, but Mum says no they stink. Well she let me get rabbits that poo every second! lol


----------



## marigold (Nov 15, 2009)

*amazing pets*

We have had ferrets for years now and they are fantastic pets. Females are less smelly that males and if you keep their housing clean and them clean they really do not have an offensive odour at all. Lots of hours of fun with these little guys.


----------



## kellyandgreg (Nov 15, 2009)

they are so cute, I want one, but we are not allowed to have them in queensland


----------



## trickedoutz31 (Nov 15, 2009)

kellyandgreg said:


> they are so cute, I want one, but we are not allowed to have them in queensland


 

just get one and dont tell anyone.

i know heaps of people with pet rabbits in qld


----------



## ambah (Nov 15, 2009)

They are awesome pets! Can't even believe she's letting me hold them, lol


----------



## Dipcdame (Nov 15, 2009)

so cute! pity they can't stay so small and docile! Lovely creatures.


----------



## Herpgirl (Nov 15, 2009)

I am so going to get one soon lol. I got my pet rats wihout my Mum knowing. She had a huge phobia of em, then I got one and she checks up on them every minute!


----------



## antaresia_boy (Nov 15, 2009)

they look the perfect snake food size...
But nice animals, wouldn't mind getting some pets.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 15, 2009)

very cute, I absolutely hate ferrets,there evil ugly things, but them babys are heaps cool looking.... good snake food :lol:


----------



## TahneeMaree (Nov 15, 2009)

Stooopid living in QLD I can't have a Ferret


----------



## G_L_O_R_I_A (Nov 15, 2009)

I have one. I love him. They're soooooo smart and so cute, and fun to play with.


----------



## Dragonwolf (Nov 15, 2009)

AWWWWWW.......(breathes a deep sigh) They're so adorable. I would love a ferret but alas I live in Queensland.


----------



## DanTheMan (Nov 16, 2009)

I would love to own a Ferret, and could illegally if I wasn't concerned about various things such as local wildlife and keeping my license to keep snakes.


----------



## Herpgirl (Nov 17, 2009)

Will you be selling them?


----------



## TWENTY B (Nov 17, 2009)

do they taste any good? wouldn't be much meat on them.. 
but on the upside, you get 4 drumsticks from each one. lol

very cute, and heaps of fun to own... as long as they don't bite.


----------



## ambah (Nov 19, 2009)

Hehe, I don't think they'd make very good snake food, cuz there's not much meat on them 

My other ferret, Willow, just started dropping her litter before I left for work tonight as well. I'll be selling them when they're about 10-12 weeks, unsure of the colours as yet, I'm hoping I get some sterling silvers in there though


----------



## Asharee133 (Nov 19, 2009)

gorgeous! pity your so far away, i would buy one on the dot


----------



## Jay84 (Nov 19, 2009)

How are they coping in the heat Ambah? They are so cute !


----------



## Jungletrans (Nov 19, 2009)

Our ferret cage is in the lounge room , doesnt smell if you keep it clean . They are like a cross between a dog , cat and a monkey .


----------



## Sarah (Nov 19, 2009)

i have three ferrets all desexed and i reckon they make great pets .


----------



## Herpgirl (Nov 19, 2009)

I just nagged my mum for about an hour, and she said she will think about getting a ferret in 2 and a half years! WHY!

lol


----------



## DanTheMan (Nov 19, 2009)

trickedoutz31 said:


> just get one and dont tell anyone.
> 
> i know heaps of people with pet rabbits in qld



Lol, if you're going to break the law you might as well do it for something good, but a rabbit?!
How boring haha.


----------



## ambah (Nov 22, 2009)

Update!
Willow dropped her litter a few days ago, I took these pics on friday. The first litter are now double the size. I've got them in together so they're taking care of both litters now. I've got 3 boys, and 6 girls.


----------



## Asharee133 (Nov 22, 2009)

AAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWW! how much are they LOL. i want one XP


----------



## ambah (Nov 22, 2009)

Depends on which colour you want


----------



## Asharee133 (Nov 22, 2009)

what colors will there be? i like the racoony looking ones


----------



## ambah (Nov 22, 2009)

Sables, Black eyed whites, and I'm hoping some sterling silvers


----------



## Asharee133 (Nov 22, 2009)

looking for a sable (; just depends how much they are lol


----------

